# Anyone else's puppy as gross as mine?



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

On our way back from the park this morning I decided to take a short cut through a part of the neighborhood where new houses are being built. The construction workers leave trash EVERYWHERE. Charlie likes to find things like pine cones and carry them all the way home. Well, she had found a pine cone at the park and was carrying it home. So I figured we would be ok and that she wouldn't pick up any trash since her mouth was full. I was wrong. The little squirt managed to pick up a cup in addition to keeping the pine cone in her mouth! Aaaand carried it all the way home. Oh Charlie. Like I want to touch some strangers cup and throw it away. ?





































And here's the fairly large pine cone she kept in her mouth behind the cup:








p.s. Don't take your dogs to the park right after the sprinklers were just on or your dogs will look like mine do! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

if you think that is gross than my dog is even grosser. try taking out a chicken bone out of his mouth (which was obviously in someone else's ), cat poop (i couldn't put my hands in that one....nooo way lol) , something slimy (i have no idea what it was). Those are just some of the things he's been able to grab, he's pretty solid with his leave it if i am watching him. Try teaching your pup leave it in the house with regular food and then build up with distractions, the key is to have a really good reward for when he actually leaves it but never let them have what you want them to leave. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> if you think that is gross than my dog is even grosser. try taking out a chicken bone out of his mouth (which was obviously in someone else's ), cat poop (i couldn't put my hands in that one....nooo way lol) , something slimy (i have no idea what it was). Those are just some of the things he's been able to grab, he's pretty solid with his leave it if i am watching him. Try teaching your pup leave it in the house with regular food and then build up with distractions, the key is to have a really good reward for when he actually leaves it but never let them have what you want them to leave.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Eeeew the chicken bone! I once pulled a cricket out of her mouth thinking it was a rock. That was not fun but for some reason things that have been in or near a strangers mouth just grosses me out!! She has a good leave it command.....at home haha We definitely need to work on distractions now, thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako picks up something to carry home on every walk! It can be as easy as a stick or cans but one day he picked this up and triumphantly carried it all the way home!:doh:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla specializes in dead frogs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Remi is only 9 weeks and he carries around EVERYTHING! We have these grubs hatching out in our yard from these huge summer beetles, anyone down south feel me on that? He LOVES using that little nose to track them out. He can find one, never fails. That is a nasty thing to have to get from him, ew... He also carries and chews sticks, leaves, grass, roots, clumps of dirt... lol

On a positive note, he could totally grow up and do nose work with that hyper active thing lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Makomom said:


> Mako picks up something to carry home on every walk! It can be as easy as a stick or cans but one day he picked this up and triumphantly carried it all the way home!:doh:


This is hilarious!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla specializes in dead frogs.


I wonder which would be more disgusting, getting a dead frog out of her mouth or a live one! Haha gross! 


Sent from Petguide.com App

Tine434- you should definitely pursue nose work! Haha that's too funny.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie, as a puppy, managed to find a dead sparrow and sequester it in her mouth before I could grab her. That was gross. She was pretty upset with me for removing it.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

But mom she is doing her civic duty to keep your neighborhood clean. Maybe she saw a commercial with Hoot the Owl and don't polute.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

solinvictus said:


> But mom she is doing her civic duty to keep your neighborhood clean. Maybe she saw a commercial with Hoot the Owl and don't polute.


You know I think she did see one of those commercials!  She was probably wondering why I didn't pick up a piece of trash too! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucy picks up tissues that are occasionally laying on the ground outside...Nasty...I hate touching them. She will also eat her fur balls on the floor which makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has found the following in parks: water bottles, beer bottles and cans, cups, bloody socks (seriously) that I had to pry out of her mouth, underwear (had to pry this out too), shoes, pacifier, tissues, and I am sure there's more I can't think of right now. One time, she rolled in the grass and trotted happily over for me to find raw egg white, yolk, and shell all over her! Gross! She has also picked up a squirrel (roadkill) in her mouth during a walk that she would not give up. We walked all the way home with it in her mouth so I could trade her with watermelon.


----------



## grayw0lf27 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Chicken Bones!*



xoerika620xo said:


> if you think that is gross than my dog is even grosser. try taking out a chicken bone out of his mouth (which was obviously in someone else's )
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yesterday I took her for a walk and she picked a chicken bone from someone's trash! Ewww. I'm still working on leave it, but I think she's getting it. Training classes help.


----------



## sam'smama (Oct 28, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly has found the following in parks: water bottles, beer bottles and cans, cups, bloody socks (seriously) that I had to pry out of her mouth, underwear (had to pry this out too), shoes, pacifier, tissues, and I am sure there's more I can't think of right now. One time, she rolled in the grass and trotted happily over for me to find raw egg white, yolk, and shell all over her! Gross! She has also picked up a squirrel (roadkill) in her mouth during a walk that she would not give up. We walked all the way home with it in her mouth so I could trade her with watermelon.


Oh my goodness! Roadkill!?! You poor thing!


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

I drive truck for a living, Rufus is my codriver and partner in crime. We walk in all kinds of different places every day, due to the nature of the job. About a year ago we walked through some fields in Ohio, and he was just running around, nice late fall day. I kept walking, never paying any mind, until I realized he wasn't with me. It turns out he found something dead in the field, gleefully rolled in it for probably a good minute or so. Do you know how awful he smelled for the next 24 hours, before I could give him a proper bath. I gave him a bottled water bath right then and there, but that wasn't exactly enough. Thank god for the one and only truckstop in this country with the self service dog wash.

Dogomat | Truckomat

That is in addition to the dead birds, toads, rodents and all kind of tossed out food he seems to find.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rib bones (from someones dinner the night before)and tissues (so disgusting) and once someones dirty old flip flop.
So if he finds a really good stick I let him carry it the whole walk and put it aside for tomorrows walk too.
When he was a holy terror as a puppy the trainer said give him something to carry and he'll walk better.......and he does!


----------



## MDD12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Oliver will pick up just about anything but he loves sweaty socks...oh and my wife sure thought this picture was "gross" but he absolutely loved it









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

MDD12 said:


> Oliver will pick up just about anything but he loves sweaty socks...oh and my wife sure thought this picture was "gross" but he absolutely loved it
> View attachment 305529
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds a little too much like my Charlie! Especially the sweaty socks part. Ew. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

